# resistencia variable en puerto LPT



## edic (Abr 23, 2007)

HOLA como puedo conectar una resistencia variable al puerto LPT y con visual basic y un cudro de texto visualizar una cifra que cambie segun varias la resistencia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 23, 2007)

lo mas sencillo y barato es utilizar interruptores analogicos como  el 4066,4051,4052,4053 y poner resistencias un poco elevadas de >5k.

Otra forma es utilizar porenciometros electronicos, es lo mismo pero de forma profesional, casi todos los fabricantes tienen, hay algunos modelos que pueden funcionar con pulsadores arriba/abajo.


----------



## edic (Abr 23, 2007)

GRACIAS PERO COMO PONGO LOS INTERUPTORES QUE CITAS,TIENES ALGUN ESQUEMA POR HAY, LO TEMGO PENSADO PARA UN POTENCIOMETRO MULTIBUELTA DE 10K


----------



## JV (Abr 23, 2007)

Hola edic, una opcion que tienes es usar el gameport en vez del paralelo, ya que tiene entradas analogicas justamente para resistencias variables y hay un controlador para visual basic que te devuelve el valor entre 0 y 65536, ya que tiene un conversor analogico/digital de 16 bits. Te va a resultar mas simple.

Saludos..


----------



## edic (Abr 24, 2007)

vale muchas gracias, pero mecesito un ejemplo en codigo fuente de visualbasic,y donde puedo ver para que sirve cada pin de puerto game


----------



## JV (Abr 24, 2007)

Google provee:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_port
http://hilaroad.com/camp/projects/vb_jstick.html

El que busca encuentra edic.

Saludos..


----------

